# CSE - Copper Strike



## vicb (29 November 2006)

Have seen some good movement on this stock in the last month.
They have had some good results but the price seems to of moved pretty high on that fact alone (A little to high?). 
I have a few shares in CSE but am wondering if I have missed something on this?


----------



## olive_tree (29 November 2006)

*Re: CSE Copper strike ltd*

What I think you may be missing is that the Chloe prospect seems to be shaping up as commercial zinc/lead/silver orebody.  

This is on top of the sizeable Einasleigh copper/gold deposit for which production is targeted in 2008 and Kaiser Bill which looks likely to add an additional copper/gold resource for the Einasleigh project - a new resource calculation is imminent for this orebody.

On top of this there are some good looking prospects in NW Qld but I think it is the Chloe prospect plus the possibility of others like it in the area that is now starting to be factored into the share price.

The market capitalisation is still only $22.5m.

Their website  has a lot of information if you haven't already looked.


----------



## vicb (1 December 2006)

Thanks for the info.
All the best


----------



## magoo (12 December 2006)

I'm expecting some news to come out, been a few weeks since the the last one.


----------



## exgeo (1 March 2007)

*6/2/07* A drill programme to increase the high grade resource at Einasleigh will commence in mid-February. Recent structural studies have shown that the high grade copper mineralisation has not been closed off at depth by drilling and that there is potential to add significant tonnage. 65m shares gives a market cap of $18m at 28c.

*Resources*
Einasleigh Ore Mined 0.48Mt @ 3.7% Cu, 0.21g/t Au & 16g/t Ag (19Kt Cu)
Resource Inventory 0.83Mt @ 3.0% Cu, 0.13g/t Au & 14g/t Ag
Kaiser Bill Ore Mined 8.16Mt @ 0.82% Cu, 0.11g/t Au & 5g/t Ag (104Kt Cu)
Resource Inventory 13.4Mt @ 0.83% Cu, 0.13g/t Au & 6g/t Ag

15,000 tpa of copper in precious metal-rich concentrate from 2009, by mining at Einasleigh and Kaiser Bill. Operating (C1) cost is estimated at US$1.48/lb Cu.

*Lead-Zinc* 16/1/07. *Chloe East* is the most advanced prospect with a thick, east-plunging, north-dipping zinc/lead deposit taking shape to a depth of approximately 200m. The best hole to date is the deepest hole, CH015, which intersected 26m @ 6.1% zinc, 2.9% lead and 60g/t silver from a depth of 173m. CH025 was another important hole in that it confirms the very shallow potential of the deposit. CH025 intersected two zones of high grade material over a combined thickness of 20m. At *Chloe West*, mineralisation from 5-10m thick has been intersected over a strike length of 200m to a depth of about 200m, as typified by earlier drill holes 76MD2, 77MD7 & CH007, and recent holes CH023 & CH029. Further to the west, CH006 intersected blind mineralisation at the Young prospect. Further drilling is planned for this new discovery. In total 23 holes totalling 4500m are planned for the Chloe prospects commencing in February. 







> Exgeo comment: the lead-zinc grades are similar to those that DEG is getting in WA, but CSE has a potential copper mine as well. DEG and CSE have a similar market cap


----------



## gregcourageous (15 May 2007)

Anyone still holding? Announcement out today

"40 metres @ 6.6% zinc, 2.8% lead, 41g/t silver and 0.3% copper from 244 metres"

This is a great sign for the company, once the market catches on it could potentially put a rocket under the stock.

What do you think???


----------



## vicb (15 May 2007)

Yes,
Still holding.
Came to my attention through a "high risk" Fat prophets recommendation, bought in at 19c.
It has been a while since Fats have touched on them or given an update.
I would not be suprised if they come up in one of their reports in the next couple of weeks.
At this stage I intend to hold remind of another company copperco.


----------



## gregcourageous (22 May 2007)

Can anyone tell me what this new placement means for the company  & how it will or wont effect short term share price?????


----------



## rooster6 (22 May 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> Can anyone tell me what this new placement means for the company  & how it will or wont effect short term share price?????




Shouldn't do harm as it is only small ($1.5m @ 50c a share) and close to market value.. If institutions think it is worth investing then it can't be too bad a thing..


----------



## rooster6 (8 June 2007)

Up 10% today,  something must be brewing.  Have I missed something here???  Drilling results would be due pretty soon.   Hopefully they can hold or take the results further


----------



## Lachlan6 (8 June 2007)

(CSE) is looking mighty fine after todays nice rise. I cant believe I missed this one. Will have to get in on Tuesday, if it doesnt run too far. Blue skies now, taken little while to break through resistance at $0.60, but accompanied by huge volume, with rising OBV so something is up at CSE.


----------



## stefoid (4 July 2007)

Basically they were going to run a profitable copper mine, but now they have high grades of zinc, lead and silver nearby and they are going to roll the whole thing into a revised FS.

Broker valuation as of last month is $1.  Upside from there depends on more drilling, of course.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (21 September 2007)

This company is going to need some more cash, does anyone know how they are going to get it? could be a potential entry point if they are to capital raise in next 6 months. Really good credentials on the big development, they need to focus on this and save a few dollars until they are cash +ve from a few deals on other tenements which would allow $ for startup.

I like these and will be in at the right price. CEO's presentation (i think) indicates a simple strategy and is worth a look if you have not heard if these guys. I'd medium term hold if I could get in at ~40c. Should go up with this much resource.


----------



## michael_selway (22 September 2007)

doogie_goes_off said:


> This company is going to need some more cash, does anyone know how they are going to get it? could be a potential entry point if they are to capital raise in next 6 months. Really good credentials on the big development, they need to focus on this and save a few dollars until they are cash +ve from a few deals on other tenements which would allow $ for startup.
> 
> I like these and will be in at the right price. CEO's presentation (i think) indicates a simple strategy and is worth a look if you have not heard if these guys. I'd medium term hold if I could get in at ~40c. Should go up with this much resource.





Hi whats the mine life of this company?

thx

MS

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -1.0 -3.5 35.3 -- 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 -- *

thx

MS


----------



## doogie_goes_off (25 October 2007)

Michael - Mine life would be determined by feasabilty study and would be based on sourcing ore from all 4 deposits defined in the area. Trading halt may be due to Teck Cominco fianally signing up - any other theories?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (29 October 2007)

Teck Cominco have not signed up but still hold a fair chunck of CSE, capital raising is quite modest and shares have been pushed down to the raising level. Does anyone think that they are better off with out Teck taking the option or is there a very long road ahead for any development?


----------



## michael_selway (29 October 2007)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Michael - Mine life would be determined by feasabilty study and would be based on sourcing ore from all 4 deposits defined in the area. Trading halt may be due to Teck Cominco fianally signing up - any other theories?




Hi ok thanks

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -1.0 -3.5 35.3 35.3 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## stefoid (30 November 2007)

chart looks poised for a decisive move - is that a flag pattern?  its about the only pattern I can recognize...

emailed  the main dude today - he alerted me to an article in todays herlad sun about takeover speculation by kagara zinc, which could provide the catalyst.

also said that the drill rigs are spinning and there will be a lot of news flow after christmas.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (21 December 2007)

More resources defined in the Eansleigh project, *another 0.8Mt open pittable resource * to add to the resource base for potential mining operations around the proposed Kaiser Bill mill. I can't wait for the flow of news after christmas and I'm looking forward to an upgrade from Chloe and Jackson based on that drilling.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (24 April 2008)

Will be posting CSE on potential breakout alerts, quarterly news seems to have buyers interested and big gains for the last few days and moderate volume (see other thread for backyard analysis.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (1 May 2008)

Another nice rise today (4c or 12.5% thus far), maybe we can look forward to a big rise in May-June like last year?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (19 June 2008)

Announcement coming out, hoping for some drilling nes as I haven't seen any for a while, holding my breath now.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (19 June 2008)

Some very solid drill results in there, plenty of width and a new intersection between the two adjacent deposits. Looks good to me.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (15 July 2008)

It's very quiet in CSE land. I'll have to be patient for a new resource statement or a drill result because they have their heads down working I assume?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 September 2008)

Well if anyone is still following CSE they will be dissapointed at the news of losing a key Director, a dragging market, lower commodity prices and a delay in the Feasability Study for Eansliegh/Kaiser Bill. Either I am about to take a sensible contrarian view in an overly negative market or I am mislead by my stoic support for the company. Still more than $5M in the bank and a Market Cap of only double that, resources ready for exploitation... I am tempted to buy again. Cheap IMO  :brille:


----------



## doogie_goes_off (3 December 2008)

Slipped back below the 6c support today and still no news about the final costs for Cu production. Anyway at $1.44/ lb and Cu hovering at $1.57/lb, even in these uncertain economic times - still looks cheap


----------



## Gerkin (30 December 2008)

Looks like the plan may be to do an open cut mine between the three resources around Einasleigh Resources. Always good to see the main director buying on market in the past month as well.


----------



## Gerkin (22 January 2009)

Confident announcement out today by the company. Although this is starting to look like a long termer in this market


----------



## doogie_goes_off (5 March 2009)

Looking like better value now the copper price is on the move. Would be good to see copper back around $2/lb so that there is a buffer should CSE decide to fund the open cut copper operation


----------



## Gerkin (17 April 2009)

Interesting Market Depth.
Jumped from 6 cents to 10 Cents in 4 days
Feasability study due shortly with increasing copper price and easing credit conditions


----------



## Gerkin (19 June 2009)

Not many of you are watching this stock, just thought id point out a good announcement from yesterday.

The early stage of the feasability study has been released with poistive news. Small price rise yesterday however market hasnt caught up.

At every stage they have drilled at Einasleigh they have hit copper, and are starting to drill again

DYOR,
Tom Eadie is approachable


----------



## doogie_goes_off (27 June 2009)

Sold out too early - let this be a lesson to you all. Have a fundamental target, periodically review it but stick to it. The end. Good Luck CSE.


----------



## Gerkin (18 October 2010)

under hostile takeover from kzl
11c takeover
current close of 13c
article today outlining new 7% shareholder traced to HK
this will be interesting
they need to be taken over or get a partner
i dare say we will see further bids soon
KZL stake of 18 % is made of of Tecks approval at 15odd%, thus there exposure today is 3% or therabouts
what do people think
i think we will see some huge develompments over the next 6 months
i believe it ill go to a chinese company
this company is that small the government wouldnt give a flying about it


----------



## Gerkin (31 January 2011)

Gerkin said:


> under hostile takeover from kzl
> 11c takeover
> current close of 13c
> article today outlining new 7% shareholder traced to HKthis will be interesting
> ...




read todays announcement. i believe that everything i wrote in october has come true except the extra bids.
the new chinese jv is very strong. I am doing some research on them atm and they are holding some nice assets, and there strategic view is extremly good.
next qtr we will see some dd going on with hopefully some increasing resources at galatea in  may/june


----------



## basilio (27 April 2012)

CSE has roared from 2c to 14c since January. The main reason is its 11m share holding in SYR which has also jumped steeply. (It also has many common directors )

SYR has discovered a huge graphite mine in Mozambique which has created quite a stir. After reading teh  Diggers and Drillers report I know know a lot more about graphite ! 

I hold.

http://www.syrahresources.com.au/SYR Diggers and Drillers News Release.pdf


----------



## chakvetadze (29 April 2012)

Jumped on board this at 6c after getting a nudge at a well known Bourke St pub frequented by CEOs and geos from the mining sector in Melbourne. Apparantly they are looking at an East African acquisition. Wouldn't be surprised if it's a vend in for CSE shares. Currently 13.5c and riding the SYR train owning 10% of Syrah.


----------



## chakvetadze (30 April 2012)

Now 14.5c. Probably should be trading at 16c when looking at where SYR ended the day.


----------



## Chasero (30 April 2012)

Firstly, it was shale and oil.

Now it's graphite.

AXE, CSE, SYR... big time running hard.

Btw, does ASF have an AXE thread? Can't seem to find...

Flake graphite next big thing??

COPY AND PASTE:

The rarer, high-quality type of graphite to invest in is ‘FLAKE’ graphite.
Flake graphite production levels are just 400,000 tonnes a year. Analysts at Investment Bank, Canaccord, report that demand from lithium-ion battery manufacturers is increasing at 20% a year.
And you can see why. Uptake has been slow thus far, but the US still plans to put 250,000 electric cars on its roads each year by 2015. China wants to put a million electric cars on Chinese roads each year in the same period. With 50 kg of graphite going into the battery of each electric car, the market will need to find an extra 250,000 tonnes of flake graphite to keep up with this demand alone.
But it’s not just electric cars that have batteries…
The battery in your mobile phone contains graphite as well.
They may be much smaller than a car battery – but according to the International Telecommunication Union, out of a population of 7 billion people alive today there are 5.9 billion mobile phones in use around the world. That’s an incredible statistic. And by 2015, they reckon there will be MORE mobile phones in use than there are people on the planet.
In fact, any heavy-use electric gadget will have a graphite-filled battery. Electric cars mobile phones, your laptop computer, cordless drills, and electric toothbrushes….all these devices significantly increase the demand for flake graphite.
Based on this increased demand, the price of high quality flake graphite soared from US$1000 to $3000 a tonne in the last five years.
I’m convinced it has plenty more to run. Battery makers are not the only ones queuing up for flake graphite.
A new generation of nuclear reactors called ‘pebble-bed nuclear reactors’ use large amounts of flake graphite.
The reactors get their name from the pebble-sized spheres of graphite mixed with uranium they contain. This structure allows pebble bed reactors to produce power more efficiently – and safely – than conventional reactors. This technology means nuclear reactors can be smaller, and as easy to run as turning a switch.
Graphite demand from pebble bed reactors alone could be greater than current annual production by the end of this decade.
Electric batteries and pebble-bed nuclear reactors are two current technologies driving demand. In my view, these two applications alone are enough to justify a bullish long-term outlook. But “high tech” commodities are rapidly evolving. And more markets (with more demand for flake graphite) are already developing.
The Future of Graphite – Fuel Cells and ‘Graphene’
But the real future of graphite may lie in fuel cells.
According to the United States Geological Survey, fuel cells could create more demand for flake graphite than all other applications combined.
A fuel cell is like a large battery that produces power through chemical processes. You need to ‘refuel’ it from time to time. This fuel contains graphite.
This is not science-fiction. Fuel cells are already used to power phones, vehicles, and provide back-up power for buildings such as hospitals. Toyota plans full-scale commercial production of fuel cells within three years.
If fuel cells are the next source of demand for graphite, then graphene is the ‘blue sky’ for demand.
Graphene is a one-molecule-thick sheet of graphite.
The carbon molecules line up in hexagons. Close up it would look like chicken wire. It is stronger than diamond, is more elastic than silk, and conforms to any shape. It conducts electricity at the speed of light, and can transmit 1000 times the electric current than copper. This amazing material is quite new to science, and we are still working out its potential applications.

Click here to enlarge
IBM has already used graphene to produce the fastest computer chip in history. The US Air force and Navy are funding research to investigate its potential. Graphene chips may displace silicon chips in computers. If this happens, then graphite demand would go through the roof.
IBM are not the only ones researching it. Intel, the world’s biggest microchip manufacturer, is also investigating its potential uses, along with at least 200 other industrial companies.
Graphene production doesn’t generate any real graphite demand yet. This is still at the research and development stage. It’s worth mentioning here, because if scientists are even half-right, graphene could change the world we know it, and the price of graphite will soar.
Where’s the graphite going to come from?
The graphite price looks good to keep rising. Demand continues to rise, and there is very little flake graphite production coming on line.
The only new project of any size that could be in production soon is the Almenara graphite project run by Magnesita (unlisted) in Brazil. This could produce 40,000 tonnes of graphite a year, increasing global production by just 10%. Production is still at least a couple of years away.
With so little new production queued up, and new projects taking around five years to bring to production, it is hard to see how demand will be met. Analysts at a Canadian investment bank, Canaccord, reckon that demand for flake graphite will increase six-fold by the end of this decade. This paints a very bullish picture for flake graphite prices. A six-fold increase to demand without any significant increase in supply should send prices one way: UP.
Analyst predictions aren’t any kind of guarantee this will actually happen, of course. I think what is probably more important is just how strategically important graphite is: particularly graphite deposits based outside of China.
Whether it is used for batteries, nuclear reactors, fuel cells, or even graphene – the point is that graphite is essential for a group of new and developing technologies.
This makes it a commodity that important groups will want to control… and that makes it a great investment opportunity.
This story has just started on the Australian market. It has the same hallmarks that the rare earths stock boom had back in 2009. Investors that got into that at the start made spectacular returns.
The time to look at graphite is now.

Dr. Alex Cowie
Editor, Diggers & Drillers


----------



## chakvetadze (3 May 2012)

Well, both SYR and CSE in a trading halt pending a "transaction".


----------



## basilio (4 May 2012)

The story is in.  Syrah is flicking across the Tanzanian mineral sands  tenements to CSE.  In return CSE is giving 115m shares to SYR which will be distributed on a 1 for 1 basis to all SYR shareholders....

Market response is dropping CSE by 20% while pushing up SYR a few cents.  My feeling is the  share scrip is overly generous. Worth realising that CSE already holds most of its share value in SYR scrip so in fact SYR shareholders are keeping half the value of the mineral sands and getting another slab of SYR !!

I'd be interested in other views of this deal.

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...rkets.theage.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=cse


----------



## chakvetadze (4 May 2012)

I understand the market not liking the dilution but here are the facts:

Post transaction: 222M shares
Market cap: $26M
Cash and SYR value: $17M

Therefore, Enterprise Value of Mineral Sands assets: $9M.

To me, that's very cheap. I know SYR paid next to nothing for it but they also paid $300K for Balama and it's now worth $160M after four months and not a single drill hole.

Any half decent profitable mineral sands project is worth $50M minimum every day of the week. CSE have just jagged most of the Tanzanian coast line for $9M at todays closing price of 12c. Medium to long term, this will prove to be a bargain in my opinion.
It's a good deal for both CSE and SYR. The market has initially "panicked" at the CSE dilution. I bought 500,000 at 12c average today. Was hoping for 10c but saw support come in at 11c.


----------



## pavilion103 (24 May 2012)

This one has exploded on massive volume! wonder what will happen next.


----------



## basilio (24 May 2012)

WE will all be blown to smithereens and come down in a million pieces of  blacked carbon..:run:

Hopefully the SYR graphite find continues to be developed. It would be fantastic to see commercialization within `12 months. (I wonder what will be required ?)

What would also be excellent news would be a quick drilling of the Tanzanian mineral sands leases with some equally great news on that front.

God knows everything else is looking like ****e.


----------



## chakvetadze (27 May 2012)

With SYR doubling after the 287m result from the first hole, the mineral sands deal with CSE now looks too expensive to me. I would rather they canecl the deal or limit the dilution given CSE is now at 17c.
Balama is massive and perhaps it would be better for CSE to stick to 107M shares and a 9.5% holding in SYR for now.


----------



## basilio (28 May 2012)

The Tanzanian mineral sands deal  has been canceled by CSE.  As noted with the huge surge in SYR prospects and SP the dilution to CSE's 11 m shareholding was an unacceptable price for the proposal. Good news

At $1.90 SP for SYR CSE is worth around 18.5c for its SYR stake alone.


----------



## basilio (28 May 2012)

Looks as if SYR will be developing the mineral sands under its own steam. Naturally CSE will also benefit through its shareholding.

I think this is a very good direction for both companies.  I just don't think the long term price of graphite will be anywhere near the current price. IMO there could easily be many more  large deposits of graphite found.  And I won't accept that countries will allow the world supply to be dominated by a single company or a single mine. Just too dangerous a proposition.

I just noticed that another African explorer has drilled a very promising graphite find. Easily accessible and excellent grades.  There could be many more...

Check out CDT
http://www.castleminerals.com/downloads/announcements/cdt_20120509.pdf


----------



## basilio (29 May 2012)

I noticed on other forums a back of the envelope analysis of where SYR/CSE could be in a short space of time,



> Back of envelope sums for Balama:
> 
> Annual throughput: 1.5M tonnes
> Average grade: 13.5%
> ...




All well and good. But when I look around it seems that the  most productive present graphite mines don't produce more than 80,000 tons of graphite a year.  Going to 200,000 tonnes so quickly seems puzzling ?

It would be interesting to know the CAPEX on such a plant and how quickly it could be put into production.  I would think that SYR management would have some estimates fairly quickly.

http://www.slideshare.net/GraphiteExploration/electric-graphite-initiating-coverage


----------



## chakvetadze (29 May 2012)

Actually those back of envelope calcs are conservative. I don't think SYR will have any problems selling 200,000 tonnes of premium large flake graphite per annum at $2000. because SYR will have the largest deposit and highest quality graphite, they can undercut the competition. I've no doubt car manufacturers would sign up for 200,000 tonnes of supply at $2000/t given they are currently paying $3000+.
There is a 600,000 tonnes shortfall predicted in 2014. Who will supply that?

Capex on a plant of that size would be around $80M. I don't think SYR will have any problems raising equity/debt. 3 months payback could see them borrow the lot and have no further dilution.


----------



## chakvetadze (30 May 2012)

Nice 13% jump today to 21c. Still looks too cheap based on holding of 11M SYR shares.


----------



## chakvetadze (31 May 2012)

Closed at 24c. Big discount to asset backing of 31c. Cheap as chips.


----------



## Boggo (16 August 2012)

Stopped out 60k at 0.225.
Too many new opportunities popping up at the moment to mess around giving back profit.

(click to expand)


----------



## basilio (16 April 2013)

New announcement from SYR. (in which CSE has a 11% stake.)

They are undertaking fresh drills at the Balama West deposit essentially to see if they can identify a really rich graphite hot spot.

Also starting drilling at Balama East which will just show they have squillions of extra tons of high grade graphite.

The money shot however is at the end of release. The scoping study is progressing well and they anticipate release in early May. Also



> Significant progress has been made in securing off take partners and a statement will be released soon.



http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/apps...y&sortBy=0


----------



## basilio (1 August 2013)

SYR Quarterly report is very, very encouraging. (Shares in SYR  are CSEs largest asset)

The plans to mine the graphite are well advanced with pilot work, infrastructure development and community consultation all in place.

The digging and processing appears to be even cheaper than previously anticipated. they are suggesting a cost of $100 a ton.

Looking at the progress to date there should be some serious profits from SYR within 12 months.

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/apps...6+charts&f=pdf


----------



## basilio (25 September 2013)

12 months later and CSE is still well below the highs of 2012

*But there has been a decent jump in the past 2 days as SYR has also taken off.* If /when SYR announces its confirmed JORC  figures, an offtake agreement and the start to its graphite mine  we should see a Billion dollar deal.

Lets see if this is not another blind alley.


----------



## basilio (13 March 2014)

From SYRAH Thread.

The Syrah train is moving... Big jump in SP from 2.50 to $3.60 in the past month. Why?

Two big announcements. Firstly a MOU of an offtake agreement with Chinalco. Looks as if Chinalco will buy 80-100,00 tons of graphite for their aluminum process. That is effectively underwriting the modest capital cost of their initial production.

Then today Syrah announced production of battery grade spherical graphite from their Balama deposits. This will be the core of millions of electric car batteries that are in line for production in the next few years.

http://www.syrahresources.com.au/sit...m Balama.pdf

http://www.syrahresources.com.au/sit...s Report.pdf


----------



## basilio (10 July 2014)

Big jump in CSE to 33c (up 14%) .  Seems to be as result of speculation on Syrah.


> *Glencore takes close look at Syrah Resources*
> PUBLISHED: 0 hour 9 MINUTES AGO | UPDATE: 0 hour 4 MINUTES AGO
> Share Links: email
> 
> Swiss commodities giant Glencore is understood to have made an informal approach to Syrah Resources that could value the graphite and vanadium junior at up to $2 billion.




http://www.afr.com/p/business/companies/glencore_takes_close_look_at_syrah_iOgwVxWkZH91bO4dbOGyZN


----------



## basilio (10 July 2014)

CSE still powering along. Currently 38c.  One would have to ask if/when questions are asked.

If Glencore is looking at a $2b price tag the valuation for Syrah is around $15.. CSE would be around the $1.20 mark

There is much more detail in a SMH article which highlights the potential value of Syrahs huge Vanadium deposits.

This will fly..

http://www.smh.com.au/business/mini...-race-for-syrah-resources-20140710-zt27k.html


----------



## basilio (10 July 2014)

*Trading Halt.  *No surprise there. Will be fascinating to see how SYR responds to the ASX questions.


----------



## basilio (10 July 2014)

Back on line: Still powering up on the basis of a leaked  informal Takeover  approach.

I think this smells.  I can certainly see the huge value in SYR/CSE but IMO this looks like a deliberate kite flying exercise to push the SP up and perhaps attract other interest.


----------



## basilio (15 July 2014)

I think the takeover speculation on SYR/CSE is  very suss.  I don't doubt the value of the graphite/vanadium resource but I can't accept that Glencore  were serious with an open ended informal offer.

Makes one wonder just who waned to see some serious action on these shares. Certainly a few shares have changed hands...


> *
> Glencore takeover rumour doesn’t add up*
> 
> The Australian
> ...




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...ur-doesnt-add-up/story-fnciihm9-1226987437411


----------



## Cashflows (2 November 2015)

I invested in SYR after a tip from a family member who I know has done well in shares, but sold after the Glencore pump at a nice profit. However, I think there is still an opportunity to make money on this, regardless of how diluted CSE's stake has become. Here are a few reasons, and keep in mind I'm learning like everyone else so if you think I'm wrong don't hesitate, anyways here it goes:

The first opportunity is simply the purchase of SYR shares at a significant discount through purchasing CSE shares. CSE owns, as everyone knows, 11,000,000 shares in SYR, representing a 5% stake in SYR post-dilution. At $3 per SYR share that is $33,000,000 worth of SYR stock at current value. Though I believe there is still significant value to be realised as it moves closer to production. The MC of CSE is $23,505,858 (106,844,810 x .22), which is a discount of 40% [(33,000,000 - 23,505,858)/23,505,858 = 40%]. The only cause for concern that I could see would be the management of CSE's cash flows until SYR reaches production and the possibility of paying a dividend. However, because of the recent sale of the share entitlements worth $578,948, in addition to about $407,351 in cash after the last quarter the company has by its own estimates about 8-10 quarters of cash burn left ($986,299/$100,000 per quarter = 9.8). Which is fine because SYR intends to have production within 4-6 CSE quarters. So you could buy CSE shares and make money simply by a mis-pricing of its ownership in shares of SYR.

The second opportunity which compounds quite strongly on the first is the future estimated value of SYR shares. Which can be valued simply by looking at the last Feasibility study it released which stated that post-tax NPV at a 10% discount valued the mine at $1,125,000,000 or roughly $4.80 post capital raising. In terms of CSE this means each CSE has an estimated future value in terms of SYR shares of $0.49 per CSE share, a possible return against current prices of 125% (.49 - .22 = .27/.22 = 1.25). More important to me personally is that SYR is forecasting FCF of $160,000,000 per year for the first 10 years, or $0.69 per SYR share x 11,000,000 = $7,540,622 in FCF that CSE is entitled to as a shareholder in SYR. 

Lastly, there is also the possible development of a coated spherical graphite facility which has very high forecast economic returns with a comparatively low cost of capital investment. 

I don't know if this is right, because it sure is starting to look for to good to be true for me.... Love to hear others opinions.


----------



## basilio (26 June 2017)

That was a great analysis Cashflow. Two years later and where are we ?
I'm wondering why the CSE  SP  seems to be divorcing itself from SYR ?  The only asset CSE has is 11million SYR shares so it shoudl stay roughly in line with SYR SP.

Not so. CSE is currently 18c . SYR is  $2.74 . ? What gives.


----------



## basilio (26 June 2017)

I'm feeling a bit sad.... 
A month or so ago I was made aware that Syrah was being strongly short sold. I should have thought about it a bit more ... but didn't. Since CSE is basically 11 million Syrah shares ....
Anyway I tracked down the analysis behind the organisation that decided Syrah's future was not as rosy as the current management says.
By the way lets remember that this time last year (June 21st 2016) Syrah was $6 plus a share and there was talk of $10b dollar takeover bids. When that subsided Credit Suisse produced an analysis which valued the company at $7.80 a shares. On the back of this analysis Syrah raised $194m from sophisticated investors. 
After seeing how this analysis is dissected and debunked I'm wondering where the Credit Suisse analysts are hiding. (Almost certainly in plain sight...)
https://viceroyresearch.wordpress.com/2016/12/23/syrah-resources-asxsyr/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 April 2022)

_Not much about CSE but something may be afoot ... From a newsletter (and up 30% today on gossip?)_

CSE has been creeping higher ever since a mystery investor poured in $1.1m earlier this month, at a small discount to the last closing price.


> “Funds raised under the Placement will be used for general working capital purposes including costs associated with the potential acquisition of suitable project(s) including due diligence and any potential re-compliance costs,” the company said.




Then, last week, non-exec director Brendan Jesser bought 1m shares on market for $142,500 at 14.25c per share.

CSE is currently reviewing several different projects in the Materials space.


> “_We undertook high level due diligence on several of these and this continues today_,” it says. "_Our current attention is on the Materials and related sectors, and we anticipate advancing projects during the current quarter. “The company will keep shareholders informed of progress and will make an appropriate announcement when we are able.”_




Besides looking for new projects, CSE holds 9.14 million shares in graphite miner Syrah Resources (SYR)  and some minor investments in two unlisted companies. Has a $25m market cap


----------



## frugal.rock (24 October 2022)

Chart update


----------



## frugal.rock (13 December 2022)

12 December 2022
 Market Announcement

ASX Limited ASX Customer Service Centre 131 279 | asx.com.au 
Copper Strike Limited (ASX: CSE) –

Suspension from Quotation

Description
The securities of Copper Strike Limited (‘CSE’) will be suspended from quotation at the close of trading on Monday, 12 December 2022 under Listing Rule 17.3.
ASX has determined that CSE’s operations are not adequate to warrant the continued quotation of its securities and it is therefore in breach of Listing Rule 12.1. The suspension will continue until CSE is able to demonstrate 
compliance with Listing Rule 12.1.


----------

